# Portable Router Tables



## Bettercarpentry (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey I'm new to the site, I'm looking to possibly build my own router table w/stand. I'm not sure if it would be more cost effective to buy a portable router table w/stand or build a portable router table w/stand. Does anyone have photos of some of their portable router tables. The router I am currently using is a Trition MOF001. Thanks for your responses in advance- Dan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bettercarpentry said:


> Hey I'm new to the site, I'm looking to possibly build my own router table w/stand. I'm not sure if it would be more cost effective to buy a portable router table w/stand or build a portable router table w/stand. Does anyone have photos of some of their portable router tables. The router I am currently using is a Trition MOF001. Thanks for your responses in advance- Dan


Hi Dan, welcome to the forum
Well, I dunno, I guess it is obvious to me that making a table will incur less out of pocket, but as to being cost effective would depend on what kind of price you put on your time.... Me, I work cheap. 
And, you have a couple of options also, buy a finished unit that you think you like, start with a blank sheet of paper and build what you want, buy a cheap table and modify it. The members here have done it about every way you can imagine. Take a look through this thread for some ideas, it's a long thread but worth the trip:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-table.html
Good Luck


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dan,

My first router table was a kitchen counter top scrap on saw horses... cheap and portable. That evolved into a small benchtop table that I was never quite happy with, then I went to the Oak park top with the offcenter baseplate.

The table I currently have is still based on the Oak Park router top. It's mounted to a homebuilt cabinet, but the top is still removable and can be taken just about anywhere. It has steel pins that engage the metal cart, or matching holes in sawhorses, etc.

The most expensive purchase I had to make for the project (aside from the top) was the switch, The rest was mostly from leftovers from other projects.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

A good choice might be to make a portable router table, and buy a Black and Decker Workmate to put it on. That way you have a portable table you can fold up and put out of the way if space is an issue, or it's easy to put in your car/truck.

Black & Decker WM125 Workmate 125 350-Pound Capacity Portable Work Bench Harbor Freight has a knock-off that would work too.

Take a look at the Popular Woodworking "No–nonsense Router Table". Here is what a finished one looks like: No-nonsense Router Table

And here is a video on how to install a router plate and you'll see that particular router table: Inset a Router Base Plate

By the way KP, I like the concept of that router table, very cool.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

This may be more than you are looking for, but here is the thread where I shared my router table build:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/16183-router-table-cabinet-build.html
I have nearly zero floor space in the 1/3 garage I use for a shop, so my solution is to back out my wife's car and wheel the RT over into the new space. I plan to do the same with my table saw at some point.:yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Like the WorkMate for a portable router table, but I would suggest going up in price just a little bit, the one below is just more stable ,you don't want it to tip over on you at anytime..plus have a place for the router when you turn it off ..
You can make a quick drop shelf right at the bottom of the WorkMate that's how I have mine setup..  to hold the router and all the junk..

Amazon.com: Black & Decker WM225 Workmate 225 450 Pound Capacity Portable Work Bench: Home Improvement


=========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan.

My current portable table is an Oak Park table attached to a Work Mate clone.

Truly portable and folds up for storage.

PS I admire your choice of router.....  

James






Bettercarpentry said:


> Hey I'm new to the site, I'm looking to possibly build my own router table w/stand. I'm not sure if it would be more cost effective to buy a portable router table w/stand or build a portable router table w/stand. Does anyone have photos of some of their portable router tables. The router I am currently using is a Trition MOF001. Thanks for your responses in advance- Dan


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use my smaller table on my B&D table outdoors.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

Bettercarpentry said:


> Hey I'm new to the site, I'm looking to possibly build my own router table w/stand. I'm not sure if it would be more cost effective to buy a portable router table w/stand or build a portable router table w/stand. Does anyone have photos of some of their portable router tables. The router I am currently using is a Trition MOF001. Thanks for your responses in advance- Dan


At one point Rockler sold folding legs which I bought to go with one of their tops.

I'd do that for the reasonable sized working surface before I got a small "portable" router table.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome John! Ir you don't want to buy a table, Check with someone who does kitchen cabinets, You can often get the cut out from a sink. Big enough for a portable, You may get it for a smile. Harbor freight has the mount plate for around $14 00. Thats good set-up. Just a thought. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## winm70 (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought the Freud with the micro adjustable split fench aluminum insert when it went on clearance at Lowe's about 2 years ago and it serves me real well. I have very limited shop space and this allows for easy storage on a shelf along with other tools.


----------

